# CC affiliated site charging for hookup?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The Caravan Club (and the C&CC as well) have long bleated on about not charging separately for hookups, and they make a point of having all their own sites charging inclusively. Indeed they have also tried to insist that CL's must not charge separately for hook-ups. However, at least one affiliated site in the new 2013 sites guide is charging separately for hook-ups (£4 a night). this is Royal Vale at Knutsford in Cheshire - site fee £20 a night, EHU £4 Extra adult £5 etc etc www.royalvale.co.uk.

so how can they be allowed to get away with it? After all these affiliated sites are all given equal listings in the CC guide, and until you get to the booking details a newcomer would not be aware that it's an independent site.

Maybe I'll go on the CC forum and ask this question as well :?:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

bognormike said:


> The Caravan Club (and the C&CC as well) have long bleated on about not charging separately for hookups, and they make a point of having all their own sites charging inclusively. Indeed they have also tried to insist that CL's must not charge separately for hook-ups. However, at least one affiliated site in the new 2013 sites guide is charging separately for hook-ups (£4 a night). this is Royal Vale at Knutsford in Cheshire - site fee £20 a night, EHU £4 Extra adult £5 etc etc www.royalvale.co.uk.
> 
> so how can they be allowed to get away with it? After all these affiliated sites are all given equal listings in the CC guide, and until you get to the booking details a newcomer would not be aware that it's an independent site.
> 
> Maybe I'll go on the CC forum and ask this question as well :?:


The C&CC have always charged by calling it a service pitch. I agree the CC have always included EHU and am surprised to find that Royal Vale is charging extra and calling it 'electricity access point' at cost of £4. On the first page of the booking procedure on the website it states ..
All Club Site pitches have electric hook up as standard (please note that economy pitches, where available, do not have electric)

so I would definitely query this with the club.

Mind you, at £20 + £4 for electric for January (thats what I did a test for) I don't think it is a site I will be rushing to book.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Most people on MHF want the electricity charged seperatly.

I do not see what your problem is as it is very clear on CC web site that this is not a CC site and the £4 charge is prominently displayed.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm not arguing about preferences with or without electricity, what I am saying is that this is being advertised as a CC site in the CC sites guide, but it goes against their principle of always having the hopk-up "inclusive".

If these "affiliated" sites want to have the marketing clout that goes with being in the CC guide, then surely they should abide by the CC rules on charging for electricity? 

and I won't be rushing to book there either at that price! :roll:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I was under the impression that they should not make a profit from reselling electric but £4 is a lot of amps to use in a day.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

bognormike said:


> and I won't be rushing to book there either at that price! :roll:


That makes 3 of us 

Jed


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

It appears to be the same price all year round, seems a stupid idea to me, surely the idea is to fill pitches at quiet times of the year by offering an incentive price to go there.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't see what the problem is. If you want a EHU inclusive price then just pay for the electric and there you are. At least you have a choice. An inclusive only policy deprives you of this choice. The actual charges are a different matter.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ob1 said:


> I can't see what the problem is. If you want a EHU inclusive price then just pay for the electric and there you are. At least you have a choice. An inclusive only policy deprives you of this choice. The actual charges are a different matter.


that's always been my argument about the all inclusive charge, but my point is that the site gets a huge marketing advantage by being listed in the same section as full club sites, and surely should be conforming to the rules imposed by the CC on their own sites and of course their CLs.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

What about CC wifi, £5 for 24 hrs. Rip off springs to mine. Their annual fees are extortionate.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Blobsta said:


> What about CC wifi, £5 for 24 hrs. Rip off springs to mine. Their annual fees are extortionate.


I agree it's expensive, but it's run by a third party, and the previous one went bust a year or so ago. Maybe they couldn't make money out of it? Recently stayed in a Hotel who charged £16 a night for wi-fi. That on top of quite a bit for a room! So maybe £5 for 24hrs use not so bad, especially as you have up to 6 months I think to use it up.

Gary.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I believe the CC insisted on hookups as an inclusive charge due to a misinterpretation(?) of some Ofgem ruling a few years ago about not reselling electricity at a profit.

Surely with ever increasing prices for electricity and to show environmental responsibility they should be encouraging us to use less electricity to help save the planet by offering pitches without hookup

- but maybe their pitch revenue would reduce :? 

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

re Steve's last comment, it seems that many commercial sites charge a flat amount for hook up, and that the CC & CCC insistence on the "inlcusive" fee is redundant? But they have now got so far into it that it's probably irretrievable. Peedee's recent thread about charging metered rates for hook-ups was useful, but it won't happen! It is certainly wasteful that there is no incentive for people to turn off appliances to save money. How many times have we all seen hetaers and lights blazing away in awnings at Club sites, with nobody there, all because of a "we're not paying for it" attitude?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe the CC insisted on hookups as an inclusive charge due to a misinterpretation(?) of some Ofgem ruling a few years ago about not reselling electricity at a profit.
> 
> ...


But what about the cost of fitting metering to all the bollards. Electrical components and electricians don't come cheap, and you know who would eventually would have to pick up the bill for that! Us, the customer. Anyway do we really think the CC is expensive? I have seen much more expensive sites in Europe, with 6 to 10 amp hook up being the norm plus double trips to the loos when you realise paper is extra! At least we have a pretty good idea of what standard to expect when we arrive.

Gary


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> What about CC wifi, £5 for 24 hrs. Rip off springs to mine. Their annual fees are extortionate.


WiFi should be free  in my opinion


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Peedee's recent thread about charging metered rates for hook-ups was useful, but it won't happen!


If anyone wants to add to it or vote it is >here<

I have come across several sites charging separately for electricity, quite how they are getting away with it I don't know unless if you decline to pay you are given a pitch without a hookup. I suppose if you metered what you use you could challenge the £4 rate if you used considerably less?

Nice to see a fellow MHF member posting under the same user name on CT Mike.

Merry Christmas to you all

peedee


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Peedee, 

just thought I would stir things up a bit on there as well :lol: 

happy Christmas to you as well!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

1302 said:


> Blobsta said:
> 
> 
> > What about CC wifi, £5 for 24 hrs. Rip off springs to mine. Their annual fees are extortionate.
> ...


In principal, I don't have a problem with a nominal charge, as there are bandwidth charging issues for the host, but some of the costs I have seen and had to use are pretty awful. Travelodge comes immediately to mind.

The cost of setting up WiFi in a hotel or campsite isn't huge, but there is a cost, so I'd expect the host to try and recover that cost and a bit for maintenance, but they all seem to want to rip people off, with the inevitable result that nobody uses it.

Little Chef's have it free at most of the sites that are left, and a lot of major shopping centres also have it available.

Peter


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

For that sort of money they can whistle Dixie, I am not going there.


----------

